# Eggs at 18 days and pigeons no longerwant to sit on eggs



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

So my eggs are now at 18days and the parents no longer eant to sit on the eggs. Im not sure what i should do. This is my first pair of eggs. Im new to the hobby. Please reply asap.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

put a light under the egg and tell me what you see?


-- if your egg look like the first picture then your egg no good.
-- if you egg look like the last picture with blood vain then your good.


----------



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

I can see a beek and maybe some movement.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

so your egg look like the last picture then right?

if so. just leave it alone. it will hatch this week.


----------



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

HmoobH8wj said:


> so your egg look like the last picture then right?
> 
> if so. just leave it alone. it will hatch this week.


But they won't sit on eggs and its pretty cold out tonight.will they nurse chicks once they hatch.?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

cold like how cold? what kinda of pigeon you have? 
to me everything will be okay. but maybe not to you.


----------



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

HmoobH8wj said:


> cold like how cold? what kinda of pigeon you have?
> to me everything will be okay. but maybe not to you.


Temp. Will get as low as 40 F degrees tonight.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

oh i wont worry then. the egg will be okay. just keep a look out this week when it hatch. 

what kinda of pigeon you have?


----------



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

HmoobH8wj said:


> oh i wont worry then. the egg will be okay. just keep a look out this week when it hatch.
> 
> what kinda of pigeon you have?


Not really sure a guy gave me a few of his mixed pigeons. They are all black. I can email you a pic if you want. [email protected]


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they won't stay on the eggs, they will probably freeze. Are they young birds?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

post the picture up on here. you dont know how?


----------



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> If they won't stay on the eggs, they will probably freeze. Are they young birds?


Should i remove eggs and put them under a heat lamp?
Birds age im not sure of.


----------



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

HmoobH8wj said:


> post the picture up on here. you dont know how?


My smart phone won't let me post the picture.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

if you move egg they maybe wont care about it anymore.

but do whatever work for you. it okay. it have band?


----------



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

HmoobH8wj said:


> if you move egg they maybe wont care about it anymore.
> 
> but do whatever work for you. it okay. it have band?


I did move them to check them earlier today to find out if the eggs were still good. But i did it while the birds were out flying. I think i might put the eggs on lamp. Its 7 o'clock and temps dropping fast.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

do what best for you =D


----------



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

Does anyone have any advice on what i should do once they hatch.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would put the eggs back in the nest so they will go back to them..they should not have been removed..the parent birds are allowed to get up and take a break., now you have eggs that may or may not be accepted back by the birds.. if they do hatch which I think with you messing around with them may of prevented that... you will have to feed them from day one, which is hard even for a pro rehabber. leaving things alone really is best in these situations...IMO I think the birds would come back to them if left alone...and another pointer... DO NOT FLY BIRDS WHO HAVE HATCHING EGGS AND OR BABIES IN THE NEST. just in case one or both go missing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why are you flying birds on eggs? Are you sure the eggs were abandoned? How long have they been off the eggs before you let them out? I wouldn't hatch them under a light. If they aren't staying on the eggs, they probably won't take care of the babies either. Wait and see what they do with the next set of eggs.


----------



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

They didn't sit on eggs all night. It reached 37* last night the eggs didn't hatch and they died in the eggs. Thanks for all the help every one. I appreciate all the pointer because like i said i am still very new to pigeons.
Can someone tell me how to delete this thread.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do you want to delete it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

perhaps it is best to use fake eggs untill spring when the weather warms.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

So how those egg?


----------



## VegasWhiteHomers (Feb 13, 2013)

Pls dont' delete the thread... this is good info for anyone looking in the future!


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

what happen did they hatch?


----------

